# Checking the facts - wheel bearings and registration



## dancingmango (Jul 4, 2007)

What an awesome forum! 6 responses to my last question in an hour. Thanks!

Checking the MOT history online - http://motinfo.direct.gov.uk/jsp/ECHID-Internet-History-Request.jsp I see an advisory that the vendor didn't disclose to me, "Both rears Rear wheel bearing has slight play (2.6.2)" Is this an expensive deal breaker replacing the wheel bearings?

It failed on "Brake load sensing valve linkage seized" Is this major? I saw no receipt for this having been seen to, and it got an MOT with no advisories from a different MOT station a few days later.

And is it anything to worry about that the registration plate is 'L', yet the declared manufacture date on the V5C is 12/1995. It is the newer shape which I don't think they made in '93. But why the L plate?

It's getting a bit smelly... should I walk away?!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi dancingmango

You're clearly looking at a 'van that someone has personally imported from Germany and you need to read the threads in the "importing" forum. The DVLA would probably take the date that the chassis was built as the manufacture date when they completed the UK registration, this could be up to three years PRIOR to the M/H being sold and first registered in Germany so there's probably no cause for concern, all you need to establish is whether the 'van is what you want and is good value for money. It's not necessarily "smelly", many Hymers of that age were brought into the UK as personal imports perfectly legally and responsibly. Make sure that all the UK requirements are met (reverse/fog lights, speedo, headlights etc.).

The past MOT history will not tell you very much, the load sensor linkage is a minor matter and the wheel bearing play could also be well within makers spec. You'll need to tell us a lot more before getting more in depth answers. What year and model Hymer are you looking at? What chassis is it built on (Fiat, Merc. Alko etc.).

It might be a good idea to subscribe too, it sounds as if you're not exactly experienced so you're going to need some ongoing help and advice.


----------



## dancingmango (Jul 4, 2007)

It's a 544 on a Fiat Ducato 2.5TD 

Subscribing is probably a good idea


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We found the £10 per year subscription to be the BEST £10 we have so far spent on the MH - using the advice and services offered on MHF has saved us considerably more than that each year!

I cannot advise you about Hymer's - never had one but I do trust Gaspode implicitly - he has always proved to be 100% correct form my experience.  

Dave


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I do *all* my own servicing and repairs within my capabilities. I keep parts receipts but don't invoice myself  

The previous owner may have done the same. I recently 'unseized' the brake load valve on my Renault: not a major task.

I have sometimes had 'advisories' on MOTs and ignored them only to have no mention of the same thing a year later!

Harvey


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Not sure if this would be the case on the Hymer, but many wheel bearings can be adjusted for play. This is certainly the case on the Land Rovers I have had (but then they are simple beasts, at least the older ones are).

If this can be done, it is a pretty small job, provided the bearings themselves are sound.


----------

